# Edmonton: short term accommodation and long term options



## [email protected] (Dec 25, 2007)

HI all
Will be moving from NZ to Edmonton for 2 years. Working in University of alberta. Need short term accommodation for myself from mid June 2008 to around September/October when my family (wife and 2 children (5yr and 2yr) will join me. I will the need a 3 br accommodation.

Any advice on accommodation options would be helpful. Especially the initial shorter term accommodation. I have searched the web but cannot find reasonably priced accommodation. ie so far they have been $140/night!!! (serviced apartments). What are the good web sites to look for accommodation? ie short term furnished rental flats? Oh for the longer term stay ie when family arrive, what are the good suburb to try and rent in, keeping in mind where I will work, preferably somewhere with good public transport to the U of A?

finally is it better to buy? vs rent?

Thanking all in advance for any advice.
I have never been to edmonton.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome hadtobeyou,

I was about to tell you about Edmonton in the UK before I completely finished reading your post! 

We moved to Australia from the UK and we decided to buy before we got there so went across in February, bought a house, got some things sorted but didn't move out until July. However most people rent until they know an area well enough to know where they would want to buy a house. Since you've not been to Edmonton it may be better to rent. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For a two-year stay, I wouldn't bother trying to buy a place, especially given the current state of the housing markets in North America with this sub-prime mess. If at the end of your two years, you decide to stay on, then you can worry about maybe buying a place after you're better acquainted with the area.

Try the online classified ads of the Edmonton newspapers and see if the University of Alberta has a student newspaper, since that should carry lots of rental ads directed toward the students and staff of the university. It may be easier to look for a 3 br place once you're on site and can scout out the neighborhoods for yourself. For the short term (2 or 3 months) you can probably put up with whatever you find, but you'll want to see for yourself when it comes to renting a place for the whole family.


----------

